# Dove opener 2013



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It was fun and always worth the wait.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Deb hold tight and We cannot compare to such a Helen the Great!

This picture made me Smile for miles 

This morning we were taken out by Chemicals and yes blisters and some sores

Jenn showed Up

Where is my Nordic Warriors and your taking baby Willow as well

She even called me a fing Cupcakes no camo just my whistles :-[

we set down all that dared some and more

Pics coming

and Deb this is a Stringer Dinger  ;D You Guys are the Bomber Squad 

we will provide the Finisher Round 2

21 sets and points 2 song dogs resting some 

lots of blood maybe a r rated show 

and Big Rud Doggy Dog Saved Willow again

Jenn Yelled watch the back door Swede as I was watching the dogs on point

as I turned there he was again the thrill killer at Willows back door and this is real raw live action and my Boy Took 6 stitches in the field by me 

the command

Kill that song dog take him Rudy more coming soon

we had some fun

Never count out a viking Warrior and His beloved Red mates

Its the finish to me

God bless you Deb Helen the Great Big Pappa and Son  ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Taking Nothing from your great day Deb and Helen the Great provided 

we came back swinging"

You get called a cupcake them are fighting words to a Nord

we were dented

we cleaned it up some fun

wild extreme and raw"

and Ruddy's Got Cobs that humble Hercules thrust me  ;D

Heck she did not even let me grab my camo :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful Pictures Rudy.
I can't wait for cooler temps to run the dogs on quail.
Cash is one tired boy after all the retrieves.
I'm headed to bed, so we can do it again in the morning.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally a few Female Warriors  ;D

many heros on Debs team 

My team is 2 Reds 

Helen the great what a kid" 

Kayley I pray you still hear and see this '

love you Thor


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rabbit Reed & I PIKE & Holler - went 2 the pond @5 out by 6 with our 45 birds - did not kill 1 eurasian - no limit on them - PIKE spent his ime in the pond - it was **** hot !!!!!!!! the birds were so stuffed with winter wheat - amazing they could still fly


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Please note in the first Pic - PIKE almost 5yr is swimming like a lab - a wake behind him & the head held high with a dove in his mouth - V's take TIME !!!!!! when they get there - nothing is more FUN !!!!!!!


----------



## xraytiger (Feb 12, 2013)

I really hope I can get Rubin to go Dove hunting with me. He's nowhere near ready, but any advice on switching from upland to chill and retrieve would be greatly appreciated. I get Rubin back at the end of the month. I'll pick him up at a field trial in Illinois. Not sure what to expect, but per trainer, he runs great for a whole hour and should do very well in a puppy stake. Great picture and thanks for sharing!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Xray - doves R not PIKE's long suit - but if u want to train the pup hard - a check cord & release on a dead bird works - they will never have this many chances 2 find dead birds - also I shoot from a lounge chair - fun 4 me & the V - it is the start of the season - a month of conditioning leading up 2 doves - when V go upland PIKE is READY !!!!!!! sit and mark gets him ready 4 ducks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Monday the birds were flying with oxygen masks on the section of the field we hunted the day before. Moved over to sit in a corner of the corn field they were swarming. Cash has been hunting dove for 3 years, but put a experienced dog in enough birds and they can start to lose it. The dove were in flocks of 50-100 and passing 10- 15 feet over his head. They would circle right above to land. Cash was a little overwhelmed watching them, and didn't mark some of the retrieves.

We do silly trivia on the way to the field. We send out a group text called Question of the day. Yesterdays morning question was Who was George Jetson's boss?

Later after the hunt we had to sent out a group text, Who was piggy of the day? It had a picture of empty shells with it. Me and my husband do a sweep of the property after everyone leaves, and pick up anything left behind. Piggy of the day is not fun to have to send out. Its a one time warning. The second time your no longer allowed on the private properties.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash posing for his picture before naptime.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex our hunts are similar - we mark stations 4 hunter saftey - have a prehunt saftey talk - one rule if you leave anything in the field - you do not get asked back !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just woke up Willow and I are on ice it seems :-[

Theses Picture made me smile miles ;D

Who the Road Boss No Tex needed

HELEN THE GREAT makes boys and men look like Cupcakes 

Who Got the Dog and 2nd command

Deb got the wheel house and she takes no bs 

these Girls can

Birds on the left birds on the right and Stringers like a Wally World Blue light sale

no Goofs

these Birds were Earned

Jetsons clean up the mess 

This is Greatness to me

and Helen the Great and Son

are Gunslingers less fat More Doves

Batters up

Helen got great skills Her Mommy gave Her the Thrills ;D 

I got this one and who is stopping me

I rate Her last 2 days

Perfect and Pictures 500 no fakes no copies No Bore me blog in the fog no Bs and the other who said Team USA is done with passing the Tourch of standing up and passing traditions

No No No

Shut the Barn door

Helen commands the front door and Deb's got Her back

True Tex Gunslingers.





I will try and get up soon where glowing green lol

pain in your head

cut your head off ;D

take a chance and Get Some 

Real life fun 

Deb please call me a cupcakes even a girly girl I beg thee 

We must get up and Get some


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The body needs rest to recover, and you can go and play another day. Push to hard to soon, and you will just have set backs.
Willow is young and she needs and you there taking care of her. When she feels better, push yourself to get back out there.
Ill give you a few days before sending over some frosting, and calling you Cupcake.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I r just back from the Mahon Farm & sod farm - 150 guns - they drive U in and out of the fields & and run water 2 u every 15min - then dinner on their farm raised beef & a open bar - did PIKE & I just die & go 2 dove heaven ? PS it is shot on over 2000 acres and is safe - this my 15th year !


----------

